# Requirements for Form 80 / 1221 with Visa 190?



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

While going through DIBP page for 190 Visa document checklist, there is no mention of submission of forms 80 and 1221. However, in list of documents to be attached in Immi Account, form 1221 link is appearing, but then, there are other links appearing as well, for which I do not think there is a requirement to submit, e.g., character certificate for kids below 16 years of age. Also, going through some of the threads on expat forum, it seems some members had to submit these forms. Whether I need to submit these forms is not clear and I am confused. Can someone please guide if there is a mandatory requirement for submission of these forms with application, specifically for Visa 190. Thanks


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

unikorn said:


> While going through DIBP page for 190 Visa document checklist, there is no mention of submission of forms 80 and 1221. However, in list of documents to be attached in Immi Account, form 1221 link is appearing, but then, there are other links appearing as well, for which I do not think there is a requirement to submit, e.g., character certificate for kids below 16 years of age. Also, going through some of the threads on expat forum, it seems some members had to submit these forms. Whether I need to submit these forms is not clear and I am confused. Can someone please guide if there is a mandatory requirement for submission of these forms with application, specifically for Visa 190. Thanks


First and foremost, Congrats for the invite.

Now, form 80/1221 is normally not asked for main applicant and 1221 is asked for co applicants. It wouldn't harm to fill and load them up.
For Character, yes you will have to get PCC for kids as well. 

Good luck with the process.
Cheers,
Rahul


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks Rahul for the info. However, I find it really weird they'd ask for a PCC for my 3 years old kid. That would be ridiculous.

On DIBP website for 190 document checklist, it is specifically written:

Character requirements:
Police checks for you and everyone included in your application, whether they are migrating or not, who is * at least 16 years of age *. You must provide a scanned colour copy:
- of an Australian National Police Check for anyone who has spent a total of 12 months or more in Australia *since turning 16 years of age*;
- of police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years *since turning 16 years of age*.

As for form 1221, I do not mind filling it and uploading. But most of the fields in the form do not apply and I do not know what to do with them. Leave them blank? That would leave almost 80% of the form blank. I don't understand how that would help CO. 

But from what you are telling, it seems that the document checklist provided by DIBP does not apply in true sense, right?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

unikorn said:


> Thanks Rahul for the info. However, I find it really weird they'd ask for a PCC for my 3 years old kid. That would be ridiculous.
> 
> On DIBP website for 190 document checklist, it is specifically written:
> 
> ...


Unikorn you will not be asked for PCC for the 3 year old have seen any such case yet on the forum. 

On form 80 and form 1221 whicever field is not applicable leave them blank do not use NA. Make sure that you will the for 80 which is more important than form 1221. 

For any clarification while filling form 80 you can search the thread how to fill form 80 on the forum and you will find it. Moreover seniors on the forum can help as well
Best wishes with your application


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

unikorn said:


> Thanks Rahul for the info. However, I find it really weird they'd ask for a PCC for my 3 years old kid. That would be ridiculous.
> 
> On DIBP website for 190 document checklist, it is specifically written:
> 
> ...


My bad buddy. I misread age as 18.:confused2: I guess I should get my eyes checked.
As for PCC, other members are correct and so are you. No PCC required. you can leave the section blank and once CO is assigned he would know why its not uploaded and would not ask question.
Well, as for filling in 1221 is concerned, there are people with scenarios that they hide information such as maybe police record or maybe having traveled to another country etc etc.. and all they want is in writing that whatever you say, in case told wrongly, could be held against you using the forms filled. That's the logic of law basically.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

I uploaded both forms last night even though they were not included in the checklist. Better safe than sorry and not delay your process.


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

Hmmmmm, thanks for the help guys. I'll fill up the information and upload the forms.


----------



## mohnishsharma (Oct 6, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> I uploaded both forms last night even though they were not included in the checklist. Better safe than sorry and not delay your process.


Do i need to fill up the form 80 & 1221 for all the applicants or only primary applicant form will serve the purpose?

I am not having birth certificates of myself and family members....what should i attach for the birth identification evidence?

Please Guide.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello Folks,

I have received ITA for 190 nsw and was starting to fill up the form 80 and form 1221.

I am the primary applicant for the visa and my spouse will be travelling as dependent. I have not claimed any points for my partner as well.

So do i need to fill up form 80 and form 1221 for myself or do i need to fill these forms up for my spouse as well?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

mohnishsharma said:


> Do i need to fill up the form 80 & 1221 for all the applicants or only primary applicant form will serve the purpose?
> 
> I am not having birth certificates of myself and family members....what should i attach for the birth identification evidence?
> 
> Please Guide.


fill up form 80 for all above 18 applications.

School leaving certificate can be used as age proof in place of Birth certificate.


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

Brane said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have received ITA for 190 nsw and was starting to fill up the form 80 and form 1221.
> 
> ...



form 80 for both.


----------

